# Beyern 5 front wheel fitment question



## 04impulseblue (Apr 20, 2011)

I recently picked up a set of Beyern 5 rims lightly used. Rims are 18"x9.5" and have a offset of 25. Ok my question is: is there anyway I can get the front wheels to clear the front strut? I havent got my rear fenders rolled just yet so havent been able to fully mount and see how everything fits but the front rim seem very close to the front strut when I did a test fit. Could I get a spacer, if so what size? I'm new to the forum and would appreciate some feedback from you guys who have a lot more knowledge of the subject. Thanks Brandon


----------

